# Latest Worldmark Transfer Times using DocuSign? I don’t want to close before Sept 1st or will loose points?



## gkmccool (Jun 14, 2020)

Has recently completed a Worldmark purchase using DocuSign. How long did the process take? I am getting ready to sign a resale contract today for an account with a Sept 1st Anniversary date. The seller has 6,000 2019 points and will receive 6,000 more points on Sept 1st.  I am afraid that if the contract closes before the 1st of September, I will not be eligible for the seller’s anniversary points that will be deposited to the account on the 1st of September. I am getting a good deal but am not willing to lose this year’s points? I know that I can keep the accounts separate and combine them later, but that's probably not worth the trouble for 6,000 points? Thanks


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 14, 2020)

gkmccool said:


> Has recently completed a Worldmark purchase using DocuSign. How long did the process take? I am getting ready to sign a resale contract today for an account with a Sept 1st Anniversary date. The seller has 6,000 2019 points and will receive 6,000 more points on Sept 1st.  I am afraid that if the contract closes before the 1st of September, I will not be eligible for the seller’s anniversary points that will be deposited to the account on the 1st of September. I am getting a good deal but am not willing to lose this year’s points? I know that I can keep the accounts separate and combine them later, but that's probably not worth the trouble for 6,000 points? Thanks



You are right on the edge of the transfer time. What is the anniversary date for your current account?  You can designate which is the surviving account. Is there a reason you want your current account to be the surviving account?


----------



## CO skier (Jun 14, 2020)

gkmccool said:


> Has recently completed a Worldmark purchase using DocuSign. How long did the process take? I am getting ready to sign a resale contract today for an account with a Sept 1st Anniversary date. The seller has 6,000 2019 points and will receive 6,000 more points on Sept 1st.  I am afraid that if the contract closes before the 1st of September, I will not be eligible for the seller’s anniversary points that will be deposited to the account on the 1st of September. I am getting a good deal but am not willing to lose this year’s points? I know that I can keep the accounts separate and combine them later, but that's probably not worth the trouble for 6,000 points? Thanks


Can you ask the seller to delay the transfer paperwork for a month if you are willing to pay the maintenance fee for the extra month before transfer?  It is taking 4-5 months to transfer resales.  Starting the process mid-July should ensure that the September 1, 2020 credits are deposited before the transfer completes and will carry over to the combined account.  The 2019 credits will carry over, because they have a 2-year life.

It also depends on the anniversary of your current account.  I think the rule is that combines cannot be completed until both accounts have received the allotted credits for the year.  So if your current account is December, for example, the combine will not take place until after December 1, and the resale account will have the 12,000 September credits when the accounts are combined.  The September credits will appear as assigned credits in the combined account with September 30, 2021 and September 30,2022 expiration dates.


----------



## gkmccool (Jun 15, 2020)

CO skier said:


> Can you ask the seller to delay the transfer paperwork for a month if you are willing to pay the maintenance fee for the extra month before transfer?  It is taking 4-5 months to transfer resales.  Starting the process mid-July should ensure that the September 1, 2020 credits are deposited before the transfer completes and will carry over to the combined account.  The 2019 credits will carry over, because they have a 2-year life.
> 
> It also depends on the anniversary of your current account.  I think the rule is that combines cannot be completed until both accounts have received the allotted credits for the year.  So if your current account is December, for example, the combine will not take place until after December 1, and the resale account will have the 12,000 September credits when the accounts are combined.  The September credits will appear as assigned credits in the combined account with September 30, 2021 and September 30,2022 expiration dates.


Thank you for getting back to me I appreciate it. After discussing our position we have decided not to move forward with our purchase at this time to save a headache and possibly find a better deal!


----------



## gkmccool (Jun 15, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> You are right on the edge of the transfer time. What is the anniversary date for your current account?  You can designate which is the surviving account. Is there a reason you want your current account to be the surviving account?


As always Geist you show good insite. There was no specific reason not to select a surviving account. I didn't even know that was possible so I keep learning something new every day about my Worldmark account!  Right now we will just wait and see what we will do. Thanks much!


----------

